# Sps Shooting Kit



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I went out with my SPS, a few handfulls of ammo and some tubesets, one for any ammo or game. Long and short 1842's, long and short tex tubes and a 7" set of 1745's. All on the same supersure superpouch. Had a great time plinking thru the forest trying different setups. Love the SPS.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Impressive kit.

2013 ECST kit - Check.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I must admit, the idea of carrying all that variation of firepower from plinking to destruction in a little satchel is **** cool


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

This is me under control. I could have four types of tube in five different 1/4" incremental lengths. Not to mention the lead and steel assortment. This thing is so versatile!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Sweet set up!! Talk about being prepared for anything.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very cool idea, i have a very similar pouch, maybe i will do the same, i enjoy my SPS quite a bit too!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

"_ _ _ _ _, Set........ GO!

No need to say "Ready" because you already are.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Nice.*


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Glad to see you are enjoying it. Nice setup fo sho!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

How about some ammo there sport?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Use your imagination, champ.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

WOW, what an amazing set up ,that just about covers everything .


----------

